
CDC adds 6 new possible symptoms of coronavirus to its list - sahin-boydas
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/symptoms-testing/symptoms.html
======
sahin-boydas
And the oscar goes too:

The new symptoms, which were added on Sunday, include:

Chills

Repeated shaking with chills

Muscle pain

Headache

Sore throat

New loss of taste or smell

